# Out with the old and in with the new:updated 10/5



## Guest (Feb 18, 2014)

If my arm wasn't in a sling I could get my 1622 SE ready for sale, & could have given you a look.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Broken arms are no fun! What are you asking for yours? I have a brother in law looking for a boat here soon. Do you have a power pole on a bracket on yours?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2014)

Not broken, but they say it may have been better that way. Ligaments damaged. 9 weeks to go with any luck. Wouldn't even try one arm trailer driving and flyfishing is over 2 months away. Will PM some info; no power pole. Got a 5' throwable stainless steel pole anchor to put in the harbor bottom.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a bracket that sandwiches between the transom and outboard on my Scout 192. I love it.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Great! I did end up buying one. Should be here Monday. I do believe I am going to mount it between the motor and jackplate to give me room for a poling platform later on


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

So you know that warm and fuzzy feeling you get sometimes when your happy? These pictures brought me the warm and fuzzies!







Andy


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well this should be my last weekend boatless. I did do some stripping of my other boat. Got all of my old speakers out of the boat. (8 JL 6.5"s), my radio, GPS, gauges, keyswitch & other odds and ends. I will be taking it to my Pops' house next week to finish the swapping. He has a covered area to work as well as an engine hoist. Hopefully will have some fun pictures for you all to look at this week. I am heading to the build factory tuesday. 

Andy


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

;D








My favorite part ^^ the huge livewells (for a 16' boat)


Andy


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Mmm purdy! I can smell the curing resin in the air.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Mmm purdy! I can smell the curing resin in the air.


You aren't kiddin! Love that smell!! I've never had a shiny boat before!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well while waiting for pickup on the new boat I've been stock piling new parts. Today I got my power pole brackets. I only have one power pole for now but I am going to make a holder for a stick it pin on the opposite side. This will allow me to position the boat how I want no matter the tide or wind. 

Got these used on THT from someone who bought them and found out that they won't work for their boat. They are the 9" setback which still gives me room for a transom mounted poling platform down the road


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

It was like Christmas is March only better today! Got my new boat loaded on the trailer and brought home. Immediatly started taking the motor, jackplate and power pole off the old boat to install on the new one. 

Tomorrow will bring console work (gauges, controls, helm and radio) as well as the trolling motor and batteries. 

Here's today's progress. 

















;D


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

It's almost all assembled, now needing wiring. I had to make a spacer for my trolling motor to clear the toe rail. 

I am contemplating building a removeable poling platform that gets held down with turn buckles. I don't pole often, but would like to be able to when I go to the keys or Flamingo. It won't be to tall. I'll post pictures when I start. 

I got a stiffy 21' hybrid push pole and am looking at the v marine push pole holders. Anyone's insight of these or other products that are similar would be great. 

Thanks for looking

Andy


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Love it Andy! Had not seen good pictures of an Action Craft before, keep them coming!

What about a platform that mounts to removable pucks? Kinda like the birdsall TM mount that has a "base plate" on the deck to which the mount attaches.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1337995304


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks gramps! I will have more pictures soon. I thought about plates on the floor but was still trying to stay away from more holes being drilled and screws in the deck. Still may go that route if need be. 

Going out tonight to pull my steering system off the old boat. Wish me luck!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

This resembles the type of small poling platform id like to build. Only incorporate the mounting techniques of a forward casting platform with a turnbuckle. 

Went out tonight and go all the remaining things out of the old boat. Should hopefully have all of it wrapped up Sunday afternoon. 

Andy


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice boat. Those power pole brackets look high. Are they on backwards? You want the base of the power pole as low as possible to the waterline to get the most reach from the spike.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you. 

No they are on correct. The jackplate is all the way up. Tey are 9" or rise. I lost 3" of pole spike over my old setup but it was totally worth it to not drill holes in my transom. I got the brackets for a really good deal. Ideally I would have wanted less rise in the brackets, but for the money and the not having to drill holes in the transom. I'll just get some 8 footers soon 

Andy


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Well congrats on the new ride. That's a great engine too.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you. The engines are tough. I hope she lasts awhile. And that 3" of spike really equates to 6" total but that's ok. Cannot Waiiiit to get it slimy for the first time. I really like how the motor is way high when the jack plate is up. It basically will allow for it to motor as long as it floats. It also creates a lot of room to work on the bilge area with the motor 6" up and back. 

Tomorrow I am riding up to pick up my finished seat for it. 

Andy


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Installed my lights today and got the trolling motor batteries installed and wired. Only worked on it for about 2 hours today after I ran all my errands.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Batteries mounted. 



Fold up seat installed. It folds down to be part of the deck


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Did more rigging today. Lots of wires. Holy moly

Changed the way most AC's are rigged. Brought a separate rigging tube through the rear splash well. 












Got the steering helm bolted down and lines run



My cooler fits exactly how I thought it would



I'm going to have a backrest made for the top half of the console so my woman can have somewhere to sit and make sammiches!!


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Man you're doing a great job, seems like you're building half of the boat! I don't have much else to day but will wait patiently & watch for the splash!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Man you're doing a great job, seems like you're building half of the boat! I don't have much else to day but will wait patiently & watch for the splash!


Thanks gramps! It is a lot of work. But that's the only way I could afford it. I'm hoping to splash it Sunday afternoon! I've learned paitience is key when doing this stuff!

Andy


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> This resembles the type of small poling platform id like to build. Only incorporate the mounting techniques of a forward casting platform with a turnbuckle.
> 
> Went out tonight and go all the remaining things out of the old boat. Should hopefully have all of it wrapped up Sunday afternoon.
> 
> Andy


I've been looking at that same picture of the Mav and that small platform for a while now. I'm thinking about doing the same thing on my HB but am not sure how it would look? A lower platform makes sense for a lot of reasons. I think Bluepoint does the fabrication for Maverick.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I know bluepoint does hells bay and ranger. The platform looks simple enough. I hope I can duplicate something close to it with only having minimal tie down. I don't want 12 holes in my deck :-/


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Got the boat almost 100% complete between yeatersay and today! I have the following list to complete

Install 2 new powerpole line fittings at pump
Install anchor light on cowling
Mount gps/transducer
Put on FL numbers 

Got it all wired this weekend. Was a PITA but it's done and done right. I really liked how it turned out. Here are some pictures. 





These holes were sooo scary to cut. 




Finished console all wired up. 


Led navs wired up


Sea star hydraulic all bled and working


Wiring at the rear battery compartment


My little buddy sitting in the boat


;D  ;D 

Tight lines soon!

Andy [ch128077][ch128676][ch127907]


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Picked up my new push pole tonight. Can't wait to use it. It is muchhh lighter than my fiberglass loomis pole.  Also needed a good place to store it for now in my small home. 








Andy


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Ordered some push pole holders from anytide. Can't wait to get them put on. Does anyone have any aftermarket GPS mounts they recommend for lowrance units?

Andy


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Recieved my mounts from shallow water solutions. Will get them installed this weekend!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well today was a good day. Got to go on the maiden voyage. All went well. Boat is extremely stable, corners like its on rails and moves pretty good even though it needs more prop. Here are some pictures. 





First dunk


Filled the livewell to check it out






We saw this guy on the water 


I also picked up a powerpole (less lines, pump and cylinder) for a 100$ That has never been installed! So I'll have two powerpoles!

Andy


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

What speed are you seeing at wot?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hey tail chaser,

I saw 48 mph on the gps. That was full of fuel, livewell full loaded with two people. I felt it needed more prop as well. When trimming out it would want to over rev. 

With the correct prop, just myself and light fuel I think 53-54 mph.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well I got a strange clicking noise in my motor last week. Turns out to have a bent prop shaft and no seals left in the lower unit because of it. Salt water intruded and destroyed it. Now I have a new lower unit on the way that I get to install. Always something to keep this hobby "floating" lol. (Pun intended)

;D


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Well I got a strange clicking noise in my motor last week. Turns out to have a bent prop shaft and no seals left in the lower unit because of it. Salt water intruded and destroyed it. Now I have a new lower unit on the way that I get to install. Always something to keep this hobby "floating" lol. (Pun intended)
> 
> ;D


Brutal. Did you get a brand new one? I'm sure that set you back a pretty penny. 

Boat looks great. Where do you fish primarily?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Brutal it is. But big boy toys cost big boy money. It is a new one from yamaha. Luckily I have insurance on the boat. Total repair cost was shy of 2,900$. 

I fish Everglades north to pine island. Have a buddy who has fished Pine island sound for a good while. I would say I call Estero bay my home field. 

Thank you for the compliments. I really enjoy the boat. How was the winter fishing in the bay this past season?
Andy


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> Brutal it is. But big boy toys cost big boy money. It is a new one from yamaha. Luckily I have insurance on the boat. Total repair cost was shy of 2,900$.
> 
> I fish Everglades north to pine island. Have a buddy who has fished Pine island sound for a good while. I would say I call Estero bay my home field.
> 
> ...


So your insurance is covering the repair?!

Winter time is my busy time at work so I didn't get out very much. But, when I did get out, it was productive in the rivers. Chrisf and I have hit the upper bay a few times and he has put me in some sight-fishing opportunities. Another great season in the good ol' Bay of Tampa.

Looking forward to summer!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Correct. Because it was the lower unit and appeared to stem from an occurrence where it collided with something (mud,oysters,sand ect). I have collision on the insurance. Worked out good for myself!

Our winter was slow as can be down here!

Andy


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well. Got the boat back Friday and took it out Saturday. Shifts beautiful. No more sounds. Did unfortunately pick up about 300yards of powerpro first trip out though. Popped the prop of and luckily didn't have any seal damage


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Dropped the boat off to get the poling platform built. Will be removable and look some what like a mavericks basic platform. 

Also in the midst of re powering with a new F115. 

It is getting closer and closer to my dream boat daily!

Andy


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

> Hey tail chaser,
> 
> I saw 48 mph on the gps. That was full of fuel, livewell full loaded with two people. I felt it needed more prop as well. When trimming out it would want to over rev.
> 
> With the correct prop, just myself and light fuel I think 53-54 mph.



What prop are you running? 3 or 4 blade? I have a 2001 1720 with a 130 yamaha 2 stroke. Best I can get is 45 with 2 people and full well.

Thanks,


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I am running a stiletto 13x19 3 blade. 45 with your load sounds about right. Is your boat the Kevlar one? 

I ordered my new motor today   

New f115 is going to be niceeee!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

It was Christmas in June today boys (and girl) 







Didn't know it would feel this good to get that big old box


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Did a little rigging today. I love love love this new motor and it hasn't even started yet. Looks like a race boat now 





Old vs new
















Old girl looking all lonely


My favorite picture 


I will have it running Sunday. Have to get oil and a wiring harness! Thanks for looking 

Andy


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

What's everyone's recommendation on an auxiliary hour meter. I am torn between ditching my white analog tach for a digi. Which the digi has a built in hour meter. Would like to keep track of hours on the new motor. 

What says ye


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm not sure which to compliment, the boat or the heavy Chevy! Both are NICE!!!!!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hah! Thank you! I'm glad someone likes the POS-10! I would much rather have a stock full size but it works!

Andy


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well. Today was rather frustrating. Removed all my two stroke components. Filled the new engine with oil and proceeded to run the yamaha ten pin main harness. After fighting the damn thing I finally got it to where it needed to be. Sweet. 

So it's time to turn the key and fire it up. Key on, no ignition power. Perfect. A quick continuity test shows the harness is broken and has an internal open somewhere :'(

So we hook my brother in laws side mount 708 controls to it and get it to fire! Very cool feeling. The f115 sounds pretty cool on the hose. Can't wait to get it in the water and not hear it at all! Tomorrow I am ordering a new harness as well as a digital tach kit. Get to float it this weekend!

In the mean time the platform builder will have the boat Monday and Tuesday to finish my platform. Can't wait to show you all. It is being built to sit in front of the motor slightly shorter than most. Will be turnbuckled down so it can come off for summer and early fall. 

Only have one start up video but can't get it to upload 

Andy


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Progress poling platform pictures


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Almost done. I'm very happy with it. 









Top is being cut now and adding the rear rod holders. There is a single rod holder under the platform for a rod to sit while poling out of my way. 

Andy


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well for the ones who are tired of pictures, I'm sorry. (Not really ) 

Platform is done. I love it. All I'm going to do to it now is powder coat it black. 









So. Now I am waiting on a new yamaha main engine harness and the new command link gauge setup. 

Can't wait to dunk her with the new additions!!

Andy


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well here was a very cool day for me. Nothing like a new motor startup! Most of you guys think this is probably boring but for a poor kid growing up I never imagined having a nice new boat and motor! Click picture for video



Andy


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Bro that thing is sick! The poling platform looks great man. Custom. Also I feel you on the new motor thing. I have never owned a new outboard or boat or truck for that matter. I would be the happiest kid on the block fo sho. Congrats on the boat. Catch em up


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Bro that thing is sick! The poling platform looks great man. Custom. Also I feel you on the new motor thing. I have never owned a new outboard or boat or truck for that matter. I would be the happiest kid on the block fo sho. Congrats on the boat. Catch em up


Thank you man. Really appreciate it. Going to slime it tomorrow! Love the screen name too. Hopefully the boys can right the ship. So hard watching them struggle...

Andy


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice with the jack plate all the way up you left enough room to tilt the outboard & run shallow without bumping the poling platform. Having it turnbuckled for removal is an interesting concept & recall some of the first original flats boats without any poling platforms at all. Ladders, maybe......


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Correct. I was very concerned with that in our design stage. My old motor wouldn't tilt, only trim before the cowling would touch. This motor goes well into its tilt before It comes close to the platform. The only time I will ever have to trim it out of the water is if I check the prop. Keeping it short also helped with turnbuckles. It is solid


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Are you planning on another power pole? I see you have the dual mount.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Yes I am. I have another at home. I just need a pump for it. Two is going to be very nice. No more stick it pin!

I made sure I got my push pole and platform before I spent money on the second pole. 

Andy


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Looking good! Congrats!


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Awesome set up man! You did a heck of a job! That F115 sure does look purdy hanging off the back of her!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks guys! Took it out today for the first time. Couple things I noticed. 

1- it deff does not have the 2 strokes holeshot. 

2- I can't hear it run and it's smooth as silk

3- it steers easier. 

We caught a dozen redfish and 4 snook today in estero bay. Saw a cool teal fury on the water. 

I'll get pics in a minute

Andy


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

With that winged black bracket the engine goes up and down with the JP and so do the power polls.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> With that winged black bracket the engine goes up and down with the JP and so do the power polls.


Correct.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Here is my first fish on the new boat.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

The boat looks great and you're stylin to all color coordinated and such  Reminds me of my youngest He's partial to the royal blue though
I really like your platform idea and am considering something similar.


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

That's how it's done son. Tight work


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> The boat looks great and you're stylin to all color coordinated and such   Reminds me of my youngest  He's partial to the royal blue though
> I really like your platform idea and am considering something similar.



Thank you! It's easy to color coordinate when 50% of you wardrobe is bright or neon green!lol. 

Thanks Raysfan, it was a good day. 

Tabs will be in order I believe. With the fuel tank low (<5gallons) and both release and livewell full it tries to porpoise. Empty some water weight and it does fine. Tabs will help when these circumstances come up again I believe. Because unfortunately fishing with empty livewells and a full fuel won always be feasible. 

I also didn't get to air it out because the new motor isn't broke in. 

Thanks for all the kind words!

Andy


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well I ordered the command link gauge setup. Will be here next week. This new setup allows me to watch water temp and water pressure as well as the tach, trim & voltage. Only thing. Left to buy is the trim tabs. I am still torn between putting a hydrofoil on the motor. Mainly for holeshot and slower planing speed for circumstances requiring a 25 mph speed limit. I just don't like the look of the SE series and am afraid of drilling holes in the Cav plate. Ugggghhhh

Damn you boat!

Andy


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Those se plates suck. Buy the aluminum one from bobs machine shop. That way if it doesn't work it still at least looks good


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

That was my plan.  Either it or the permatrim. I'm just paranoid that it will break the anti Cav plate on the motor. Have you ever seen this happen Cut?

Why you ask that I'm paranoid? Just my luck. Haha

Andy


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Tonight I was doing some drilling and tapping. Changing up the poling platform hold down. Going to use aluminum flange plates. This way I still can remove the platform for whatever reason I decide. Plus it helps with stress points on the deck and turnbuckle tie down points. Once it's all welded and bolted together it's off to the powder coater to be all shiny and black. 

Here are some of the pictures. 

This is the top flange. This will become the welded foot of the platform. 


This is the bottom flange. This flange gets bolted to the deck and the bottom of the poling platform bolts into the threaded holes I tapped. 



They sit on top of one another perfectly. 



Then I use 5/16" taped head stainless machine screws to hole them together.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I got to pick up my poling platform for the last time today. All powdercoated. Also added a small tab to hold my bogas too. 







Here is how it mounts. 



Said boga holder



Now I'm working on the removeable push pole holders. 

Never ending project. But I [ch10084][ch65039] It

Andy


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

Nicely done! I love you clean it is as far as being removable!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Nicely done!  I love you clean it is as far as being removable!


Thanks man. This is what it looks like on the deck removed. 



Not totally flush but workable. 

Andy


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Nice clean installation…very slick. 

Only concern is the Boga holder….the jaws of the Boga swaying back and forth might rub and wear against the powder coating. 

You get 1 little chip in the powder coating and you'll start to get flaking?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Nice clean installation…very slick.
> 
> Only concern is the Boga holder….the jaws of the Boga swaying back and forth might rub and wear against the powder coating.
> 
> You get 1 little chip in the powder coating and you'll start to get flaking?


Thank you. I plan on doing the push pole holders the same way. 

I did think of that. I was thinking something along the lines of a rubber coating. Kinda like the dip stuff you can re-grip tools with? If not I have a buddy who owns a line-x dealer, I'll have him spray just the tab. 

Andy


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

If it's a standard size hole, there a a lot of suppliers for rubber grommets:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DYUOH34/ref=asc_df_B00DYUOH343088789?smid=A2P773UCTKD666&tag=pgmp-846-97-20&linkCode=df0&creative=395109&creativeASIN=B00DYUOH34


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

That's sick


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you makin moves. 

Net30, that's a great idea. Didn't even think about that. 

Andy


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hooked up my new command link gauge setup today. Now I have a digital tach, hour meter, trip meter and water temp. I can add harnesses later for water pressure and trim.


----------



## Rsrbljan (Jun 21, 2014)

the removable platform using the flanges is awesome. I'm totally stealing the idea in the future. Very nice.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> the removable platform using the flanges is awesome. I'm totally stealing the idea in the future. Very nice.


Do it!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Went out today. Was super hot. Bite was as close to off as it gets. Two redfish between 3 boats. 18-19"ers. 

I did manage to land this monster....



Took the slow fishing as a sign to snap a couple floating pictures. 





Also have to get a stabilizer plate/hydrofoil before the next trip out. When I fill the livewell it thinks it's freakin' flipper on plane. Once I hit 4200 Rpms it settles. 

Andy


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

*New toy for the Action Craft*

Got my latest toy tonight. Hope to have it installed Thursday. This should help holeshot, lower cruising speed (looking for 25ish mph at <3200 Rpms) and help with the porpoising when the livewell is full. Went with this because bobs has great service, are close to local and it goes of the bottom of the anti ventilation plate so it has less stress on the bolts and anti ventilation plate. 



Andy


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

*Re: New toy for the Action Craft*



> Got my latest toy tonight. Hope to have it installed Thursday. This should help holeshot, lower cruising speed (looking for 25ish mph at <3200 Rpms) and help with the porpoising when the livewell is full. Went with this because bobs has great service, are close to local and it goes of the bottom of the anti ventilation plate so it has less stress on the bolts and anti ventilation plate.
> 
> 
> 
> Andy



Andy

i have one of those but have not put it on yet. Let me know how it works


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Will do permitchaser. I got mine to alleviate porpoising and lower my planing speed. Hopefully I can plane at like 3k at like 24 mph now. That's where I will be most fuel efficient. 

Andy


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks Andy, I am taking my boat to NC tomorrow to chase reds with my grandsons. When I get back I will try to get the right prop for my engine then I can see what kind of hole shot I have


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

You still haven't got your prop figured out yet ?!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm getting sick of drilling holes in a new boat and motor. 



Sunday morning test time!

Andy


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2014)

*Re: New toy for the Action Craft*



> Got my latest toy tonight. Hope to have it installed Thursday. This should help holeshot, lower cruising speed (looking for 25ish mph at <3200 Rpms) and help with the porpoising when the livewell is full. Went with this because bobs has great service, are close to local and it goes of the bottom of the anti ventilation plate so it has less stress on the bolts and anti ventilation plate.
> 
> 
> 
> Andy


Trim tabs + trim & tilt usually gets rid of porpoising . Tabs keep port to starboard level & trimming up negates the bows up & down movement.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice! Glad you went with my advice and got the bobs plate and not the se300.

What's with the steering wheel nut?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Re: New toy for the Action Craft*



> > Got my latest toy tonight. Hope to have it installed Thursday. This should help holeshot, lower cruising speed (looking for 25ish mph at <3200 Rpms) and help with the porpoising when the livewell is full. Went with this because bobs has great service, are close to local and it goes of the bottom of the anti ventilation plate so it has less stress on the bolts and anti ventilation plate.
> >
> >
> >
> ...


I'll get trim tabs eventually. But I need stern lift. That's why I went with a hydrafoil. 

Yeah Royce. It is a much better unit and it also goes under the anti ventilation plate. Putting the pressure on the whole piece, not just 4 1/4" bolts. 

And what steering wheel nut?

Andy


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Just went through your hole thread, nice rig man! I have logged 100's of hours on a 1720 Hybrid w/130 yammi. 

She looks sweet!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Just went through your hole thread, nice rig man! I have logged 100's of hours on a 1720 Hybrid w/130 yammi.
> 
> She looks sweet!


Thank you man!! They are good boats. I got it to be a good all a rounder. I can still pole, cruise at 30mph and choppy bays are no problem. The hybrids are so nice. I just didn't have the extra coin for one. Most 1720s built in the late 90s allll had 130s on them. Darn good motors! 

And Cut, I think your talking of the sweet steering nut the page before? The fancy one that came with the wheel had a different thread pattern and wouldn't fit. So I used the locknut that came with the steering. One day I may fix that!

Andy


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2014)

Question why a 115 Yammie doesn't give enough lift to the stern, while a 115 Merc with trim tabs will just about point the bow into submarine dive mode as you wonder if the tabs will come up fast enough to not swamp the boat. Even without using trim tabs it pops up like a cork, then just tilt the outboard for smooth cruise while throttling back. Must be in prop selection or the jack plates not set for optimal thrust.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Question why a 115 Yammie doesn't give enough lift to the stern, while a 115 Merc with trim tabs will just about point the bow into submarine dive mode as you wonder if the tabs will come up fast enough to not swamp the boat. Even without using trim tabs it pops up like a cork, then just tilt the outboard for smooth cruise while throttling back. Must be in prop selection or the jack plates not set for optimal thrust.



What boat are you speaking of?

My 2 stroke popped up with no issue. The fourstroke is heavier than the old 2 stroke. I don't have trim tabs either. I don't have a four bladed prop. I don't want to sacrifice cruising speed when it isn't necessary for my type of fishing. I rarely ever have to jump on plane in super shallow water. The three blade gets me moving well enough. 

This also doesn't happen when my livewells are empty.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> You still haven't got your prop figured out yet ?!


I bought a Propco Propeller that is 13 1/4 x 19 SS. Peter is the owner of the shop near my house. He was a off shore racer years back that won 11 championships building his own boat motor and props. He put a racing hub in my prop to make it last

I have not used it yet because my boat is in the shop. I'll let you know when I get it back on the water


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> > You still haven't got your prop figured out yet ?!
> 
> 
> I bought a Propco Propeller that is 13 1/4 x 19 SS. Peter is the owner of the shop near my house. He was a off shore racer years back that won 11 championships building his own boat motor and props. He put a racing hub in my prop to make it last
> ...


Dont hit bottom with that solid hub...


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah Permit, the solid hub props have no give. Instead of spinning a hub you strip splines, break gears/driveshafts or break motors. 

Honestly there's nothing wrong with regular hubs. But I hope it makes your boat run better. 

Royce, you spear me any fishes yet?! ;D


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2014)

> > Question why a 115 Yammie doesn't give enough lift to the stern, while a 115 Merc with trim tabs will just about point the bow into submarine dive mode as you wonder if the tabs will come up fast enough to not swamp the boat. Even without using trim tabs it pops up like a cork, then just tilt the outboard for smooth cruise while throttling back. Must be in prop selection or the jack plates not set for optimal thrust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forgot you went with the Coastline over the AC 1622SE because of the livewells. 3 blade 20 pitch Laser prop with not filling the trim tab fluid = not much difference. Still better than the 90 running only in the 30's : http://www.thehulltruth.com/boats-sale-wanted/596861-16-ft-action-craft.html


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Right. The hull design is the same between the 1600&1622. I also added a bunch of weight with the motor. I couldn't have dealt with the 90 only running in the 30s. I run 45 loaded now and cruise at 30 which was my goal. Still want tabs but they might have to wait until October.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Check your nut

I bet your steering wheel nut is plastic. With a nice SS cover. If so you can massage those threads back in line.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I wish. But she's as stainlessy as stainless gets! In the mean time I rock the ugly nylock nut! Lol



Andy


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> Yeah Permit, the solid hub props have no give. Instead of spinning a hub you strip splines, break gears/driveshafts or break motors.
> 
> Honestly there's nothing wrong with regular hubs. But I hope it makes your boat run better.
> 
> ...




I don't think it is solid he told me to wait till the glue dried to get it wet. He showed me the prop without the hub in it and then went back to put the hub in. He said it was not solid


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Took the boat out today for the first time with the hydrafoil. To sum it up quickly without beating around the bush, I was less than impressed. My holeshot was no different, my cruising speed declined drastically and I lost 5 mph. (4.3 actually). The only good news about it was the fact that it does not porpoise at all anymore. 

My cruising speed drastically changed. Now the boat won't stay on plane less than 3400 Rpms. 

Top speed went from 45 to 40.7

Holeshot literally no different. 

Looks like I will be putting tabs on sooner than planned. Only reason I put the hydrafoil on was because on tr porpoising. BUT It allowed me to supposedly lower cruising speed as well. 

Back to the drawing board....


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Welcome to test/tune a boat.. its a pita but worth it in the end when you got it dialed in.

Speared a bunch of hogs and a couple groupers last week, caught a couple snook last night..


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Luckily for me Royce I've now done it twice on this boat. Once with the first motor and once with this motor. I'll just get the tabs on as soon as I have 500 spare dollars lying around. In the meantime I'll continue driving the sea slug. 

Sounds like you got some good fish. I can't wait to be down there. Two weeks from tomorrow! Ohh and I still have my old boat (brother in laws now) to finishing rigging by then, new tires, wheels & wheel bearings and general truck maintainece to do! 

Busy busy busy!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Haha im going back down to marathon august 13- 18


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Haha im going back down to marathon august 13- 18


Maybe I can swing down and say hi! Look for the AC around the area. I'll be there.

Andy


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

10-4
Keep an eye out for my hobie skiff


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Picked up my new rod holder today from the welder. Have to drop it off to powdercoat this week to make is shiny and black. My helper was wondering why I was playing with my new toy and not hers. 



It goes on the starboard side of the console. 



Also got news today from a friend who gave me a perfect pair of Bennett trim tabs! Looks like more work before my keys trip.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I don't know why you'd paint those shiny metal holders


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Powdercoat. Black looks way better. I'm not a shiny typa guy! And powdercoat is easier to take care of.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Trailer love day! New wheels and tires. Also put new wheel bearings and seals in. The old ones looked brand new when they came out. Better safe than sorry, especially with a trip to the keys this Wednesday!



Andy


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well. After the powder coat mishap, I brought the pieces for my push pole holders home. Cleaned them up and re powdercoated at my dad's house. They turned out well. Some 3/8" oddessey battery post/studs screwed into anytides push pole holders and this is what I have. 





G'night all. Day of driving tomorrow!

Andy


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

*Lots of firsts*

Keys trip is going well. I guided my brother in law to his first bonefish (mine as the "guide" too). It was really really cool. Boat poles great. Was able to stalk and chase the school. Here it is. First bonefish In my boat, first bonefish my brother in law caught and first time seeing them. We have had about and hour window when they were tailing and feeding. We saw probably 35 fish today and 20 yesterday. 



I sight casted a small bonnet head 


Also took a lobster selfie  ;D



Here are some more misc pictures of the trip











Andy


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Love that ActionCraft man. Very clean. And good work on the fish!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you rkmurphy! It did really well. 

Got back today. Was a great trip. Got two bonefish. Mine pulled the hook today about 100 yards out :-[



Manatees at the dock








I made sure the bone was fully revived


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Very nice!
I was just back in marathon again last thursday-sunday.
did pretty good spearfishing, found some good spots


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Nice Royce! I did some spearing. Couple hogs and mangs. I saw two or three grouper that looked legal. But wouldn't shoot if I wasn't sure. I need a new spear shaft for my gun. I saw the biggest hogfish I've ever seen in person when I was gunless Monday....

Trip was fun. Can't wait to go back. Boat did great. Put 20 hrs on it and countless miles on pole. Can def tell it weighs 900 lbs but it wasn't bad. With the jackplate and f115 I would peg it at 9" draft. Good enough for what I do. The 40 mile round trip was enjoyable. Ran 3900-4200 Rpms at 31-33 mph. 

Now I am getting a casting platform made for the front as well as a liner for my livewell to use as a cooler for days I don't want to take the cooler and won't be using live bait. 

Andy


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Went out and stretched the boats legs today. Caught some reds and tested the livewells capacity too







Day was cut short though rather quickly...


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Starting to get my winter list of upgrades and "tweaks" started. 

I am going to move my crank battery from the stern to the console. Trying to transfer as much weight as possible forward. Was considering getting a smaller odyssey but will see how (if at all this helps. 

Installing a water pressure gauge. I'll be removing the voltage gauge and installing a white yamaha WPG in it's hole. The new smart gauge has a built in voltmeter

Finally picked up my trim tabs. They need installed. 

And going to buy a new trolling motor. I really want the anchor feature of the new Xi5. I was on the fence between the xi5 and the ipilot but think the MG is the one for me. 

Re doing the under gunnel rod holders. Really these are the only part of the boat that I cannot stand. I don't like my reels laying on the deck. So going to make some new out of black starboard. Then have the under gunnels sea-deked. If anyone has a recommendation on where to have the seadek cut and a rough price that would be awesome!

I still have to install the second power pole. 

Lastly I'm having my new casting platform built right now. I plan on lots of poling over the winter. 

No matter how new the boat is it always seems there is things to be done.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

What did you do with the 2 stroke 115 Yamaha? Please advise as I was looking to replace my 150 2.5 EFI Merc with one. :-/


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I sold it before it was even unbolted from the transom  

Was a good motor. I just wanted new and four stroke. People still swear by them.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

'If anyone has a recommendation on where to have the seadek cut and a rough price that would be awesome!'

Tyler at Castaway Customs

Castaway Customs



www.castawaycustoms.com/







Tags: bass boat, castaway customs, Custom SeaDek, marine flooring, marine traction, ranger banshee extreme, Ranger


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> 'If anyone has a recommendation on where to have the seadek cut and a rough price that would be awesome!'
> 
> Tyler at Castaway Customs
> 
> ...


Thanks flytyn. I emailed him. Want to get my under gunnels done as well. 

Andy


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

Woah Andy where do I start! Talk about badass!

How do you like the 115? Ever wish you had more power?

Those rod holders, how much and where??

Also, would the hydrofoil help with keeping the bow down during take off?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Woah Andy where do I start! Talk about badass!
> 
> How do you like the 115? Ever wish you had more power?
> 
> ...


Thank you! 

I love the f115. I always want more HP. I tried getting the boat rated for 150 (to no avail) because I wanted a Vmax 150. Couldn't get it custom built/rated so I moved on. That being said I love how smooth and quiet the F115 is. Fuel burn is amazing. I honestly on your boat would not swap from the F150. There is a big jump. 

The rods holders were built by a local fabrication guy in Bonita. I'd check with blue point fab and they can replicate them fairly easy. 

The hydrofoil helped with stern lift, I felt no difference in holeshot BUT boats vary in how they work. 

Thanks for the kind words

Andy


----------



## captllama (Aug 7, 2013)

I think I'm going to stay with the 150, and when the time comes to repower I will look for a lighter 150 option. The power is absolutely awesome and I prefer it to gaining 2 inches of draft. 

I really like the dual power poles


----------



## noahb195 (Oct 18, 2014)

That's a sweet boat man. My father's longtime friend has an 1820 flatsmaster with a 135 mercury on it and its sweet! I love AC they are sweet boats. If you dont mind me asking what is the base price on that model?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> That's a sweet boat man.  My father's longtime friend has an 1820 flatsmaster with a 135 mercury on it and its sweet!  I love AC they are sweet boats.  If you dont mind me asking what is the base price on that model?


You can get it new for right around 30 with a 90 etec. That's boat motor and aluminum trailer. For me it's as close to all around as I could get, and afford!

Andy


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Took the boat out today. As most know the wind was stupid heavy today. 20-25 out of the N-NW. End of the day we had 2-3 footers IN Estero bay. 

No bait was to be found. Did end up with one decent fish...







Andy


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well the action craft got a new travel buddy today.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Man…that Snook is a fatty!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Man…that Snook is a fatty!


She sure was! Hopefully we can get more of them that size in the next couple years!


----------



## Reefmaster (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice tow rig, those yotas last forever


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you. They are awesome trucks. My old toyota was a champ. I needed something better on fuel and more tow/road friendly than the s10. Now I can travel wherever I want to fish!


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Love those Tacomas. That will be my next truck more than likely.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Love those Tacomas. That will be my next truck more than likely.


I love it. And it pulls my boat fine. So a true micro skiff is a walk in the park. I've seen pictures and reports of guys getting 375,000 miles out of their trucks and still running strong.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Whats the mpg on the new truck? 

What engine did you get?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

It has the 4.0l. They don't put the I4 in the double cabs anymore (they might have early on) 

Haven't had a full tank through it yet. But I'm almost at 300 miles with just under 1/3 of a tank left. No Prius by any means but LIGHTYEARS better than my solid axle s10

Andy


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Whats the mpg on the new truck?
> 
> What engine did you get?


18.4 mpg last tank. Stop and go, in town traffic.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Not bad……nice looking truck - good luck!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Not bad……nice looking truck - good luck!


Thank you! Just wanted to get your question answered before I forgot!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Went out last weekend. Boat ran great. 


This weekend I started putting the trim tabs on. I will take the hydrafoil off now too as well. 

I love drilling holes in a boat 











I'm not sure what kind of switch I want to run the bennett pump with. Kinda don't want the tradition rocker switch.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Installed the new to me GPS today. Now have an HDS7 with navionics platinum. Also put an 8' power pole on it versus the old 6' that was on it. 





I am almost officially out of room on
The console for more crap.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

You still have enough room for a beer holder. I mean a cup holder


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Did you already sell your 6'er?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> You still have enough room for a beer holder. I mean a cup holder


Lol. It appears you are talking about the small space to the right of the GPS unit? That's where the trim tab switch goes. Just haven't had time to cut the hole yet lol

I did sell the 6' one already spruce


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Went out saturday in less than ideal conditions. Wind was howling, no sun, full moon clear sky the night prior, less than ideal water. Regardless had a good time with my brother in law. First time out with the tabs. Man was I a dummy to not have put them on sooner. Gained 4 mph with them vs the hydrofoil. 

The GPS also kept up with water depth while running. I was surprised. Pushed the boat around with the stick. More I push it the more I rmember its a tank. We would have been skunked had we not landed the ellusive sting ray. 



Ohh, and my trolling motor decided to take a dirt nap at the very end of the day. So now I really have to get serious about a new one of those :-/


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Two weekends ago a buddy and I loaded up and headed to the keys to try to catch bonefish, permit or tarpon. Wind was supposed to be bearable, but turned to sustained 20. We managed to find all three species although none would eat!! [smiley=headbang2.gif] [smiley=headbang2.gif] [smiley=headbang2.gif]

Non the less had a great time. Caught some little sharks and some up to 3.5'-4' long. 











End of the day. Waiting my turn for 40 minutes for the jackasses to get the baja powerboat out of the ramp...


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

Nice Action Craft bud, I got a buddy that has a 17 footer, we take it to the boil every now and then. They make really nice hulls. Tight lines.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you. I enjoy it very much. I can do just about everything in it well. It's a good boat, Jack of all trades but master of none! (Well unless you count its rough water ability, then its excels)


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Finally got a new prop for the boat. Powertech SCD3 13x20 pitch. Overall it works great. My cruise speed is now 30mph at 3800 Rpms. 





I played around with my gopro saturday while testing the new prop. I'm not as good as most on here and I need my resolution up but all in all I think it was a cool video



I hope the video works 

Andy


----------



## Jakehollender (Mar 22, 2014)

I have a 1720 with an f115 and it came with the same hydrafoil you have, I think you mentioned earlier in this thread that you had better results without the foil, did you put it back on just for testing? I've ran mine with and without the foil and can't decide which I like better.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> I have a 1720 with an f115 and it came with the same hydrafoil you have, I think you mentioned earlier in this thread that you had better results without the foil, did you put it back on just for testing? I've ran mine with and without the foil and can't decide which I like better.


The only thing I like about the foil is the porpoise control. It does help me out a bunch. I can control the porpoising mainly with just the motor trim. 

I'm thinking of making a new hydrofoil myself that is more similar to the permatrim.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That is one fine boat. Be proud

I have a Bob's Stabilizer/hydrofoil that's just sitting in the garage. Can't decide if I need it


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> That is one fine boat.  Be proud
> 
> I have a Bob's Stabilizer/hydrofoil that's just sitting in the garage. Can't decide if I need it



Thank you. 

If you haven't felt the need for it I wouldn't worry about it. It helps with porpoising and "holeshot" (although I don't notice it)
You know, basically a band aid for an improperly set up boat or big ass motor on a little boat.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Just ordered a new Motorguide Xi5 trolling motor today. Should be in next week. 

Went with the Xi5 over the ipilot just from local recommendations and reviews. Install and testing to come.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Got my new toy today.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well I got my casting platform back today. Really like how it turned out. With all the threads on cooler vs casting platform I had a ton of reading. I borrowed a platform from a friend and realized it is the way to go. My buddy who made it made it look similar to the rear platform (which he made too) I had two rod holders put on the back to hold a rod if I'm rigging or want to set the rod in something and land a fish. Also will have a sissy bar/leaning bar made to slide in the rod holders eventually. Here are some pictures of it.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

That's purdy! Nice addition


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Gramps said:


> That's purdy! Nice addition


Thanks Gramps!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Three year upgrades coming right up!

Second picture is after I cleaned up the caulking and dirt from under the console. Other picture is the extra thick cushion to eliminate the worthless flip up seat. 

Next it's off to All water customs to get some grippy stuff put on!


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

Godzuki86 said:


> You aren't kiddin! Love that smell!! I've never had a shiny boat before!


And I thought I was the only freak that loves the smell of a new boat lol
Hows the Xi5 holding up? I had the 12v version and loved it but my 36v xi5 is a disaster?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

So far no problems with it (knock on wood). But when I had my auto electric shop I told people all the time "When it comes to anything electric, they work all the way up until the time they don't". So it could go bad tomorrow for all I know. Lol


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Haven't had any problems with mine (24V). I do unplug it whenever it's charging. 
Read something about the high current ruining the gps module. 
Don't remember where, but it can't hurt


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Got the console all moved, holes filled and a new cooler I found on sale. Can't wait to have it wrapped up this week and take it out. The amount of room gained from moving the console is awesome.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

That looks really good


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

mtoddsolomon said:


> That looks really good


Thanks! Wait until you see it when it gets the new seat on it and the aqua traction is put on this week!


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Ummm,
It's next week and into another...
Where are the Aquatrax pics? 
You promised... ☹


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Mike C said:


> Ummm,
> It's next week and into another...
> Where are the Aquatrax pics?
> You promised... ☹


Welllll, I picked fish designs for my under gunnels that wouldn't cut in the aqua traction correctly (lines to close to one another) without lasering them in. I didn't want them lasered because I like the look of the regular cut decking material. So @Captandy at All water customs re-drew and re designed my pictures so the fish would cut right. Then had to rewrite the software and tell the CNC machine how they wanted it cut. Now they look awesome. It took more time and ALOT more effort and work on All water customs side to make it happen. Good news is I get to pick it up on Friday! It's been a good birthday for me! My Aqua traction will be done and my new bench seat will be here!

-Andy(GZ1)


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Okay, you're forgiven for the moment.
We'll be expecting pics when you pick her up


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Well, here it is! Just picked it up. It turned out spectacular! Big thanks to Andy at All Water Customs. Hopefully my seat comes tomorrow.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Man, that turned out fantastic. 

If you don't mind posting it, how much did that cost? 
I'm looking at adding the same to my Tailfisher, plus the poling platform


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

If you want, get ahold of @Captandy on here. He's better at pricing. Just because every case is different due to how much material is needed. I don't want any false hopes or in correct estimates based off what I paid.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

My new cushion came in. This is how action craft should make them come from the factory. No more ankle breaking gap behind the backrest. No more sitting so low you can't see to drive. No more not being able to open the underwear livewell because it hit the backrest.

This two week facelift really turned out well.


----------



## bw510 (Sep 1, 2011)

This is a great idea! 
I have a 1622 and the seat back gaps are tight so no ankle problems lol but I never put the seat back up and always just sit on the deck 

The earlier models didn't have the flip up seat which I loved! 

Great build!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

bw510 said:


> This is a great idea!
> I have a 1622 and the seat back gaps are tight so no ankle problems lol but I never put the seat back up and always just sit on the deck
> 
> The earlier models didn't have the flip up seat which I loved!
> ...


The 1622 has a much better integrated seat back as far as fitment goes. It still sits way to low on the deck. I really wish the old model was an option to be built without the flip up seat. But this should suffice for now. 

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Shes looking good man! Im on my second Xi5 (different boats) and haven't had a problem with them yet.. knock on wood..
Hows that cast net working out?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks Steve I really like how it turned out. The grey Aqua Traction would look good in the cockpit of that maverick! Lots of time coming up on it this winter.

I like the Xi5, I am hoping it lasts alot longer. My old Motorguide wireless lasted a long long time.

The net is great. Unfortunately for the net, it gets put up for the winter. It will get broken back out come spring time! you been doing any redfishing up north lately?


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Godzuki86 said:


> Thanks Steve I really like how it turned out. The grey Aqua Traction would look good in the cockpit of that maverick! Lots of time coming up on it this winter.
> 
> I like the Xi5, I am hoping it lasts alot longer. My old Motorguide wireless lasted a long long time.
> 
> The net is great. Unfortunately for the net, it gets put up for the winter. It will get broken back out come spring time! you been doing any redfishing up north lately?


Sent you a message as to not derail the thread!


----------

